# Houston vs. Dallas pt1



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Now this ought to be an excellent game. When Ming started playing to a calibur of where Charles Barkley is going to have to smooch brownies I got worried. Out of all the teams Houston matches up the best against Dallas. I expect this to be a very difficult game but I still believe the Maves come out on top because of the pure will of Dirk and Nash.

Mavs 89 Rockets 87

Random thoughts..?


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

This game should bring one of the highest ratings of the year to TNT. Dallas' and Yao's first non weekend night national television appearances and Barkley puckering up. Should be fun.

Anyway, this game will be great. 

Franchise vs. Nash

Bradley vs. Yao

Moochie vs. Finley

I say Dirk breaks out of his mini shooting slump (2 games) and lead Dallas to 12 and 0.

Dallas 104, Houston 96


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Dirk is too much for Rockets. Dirk reb advantage 6, pts advantage 12. 
Mavs 94, Rockets 86

Note: If yao plays over 35 minutes, Rockets have a chance to win.
Rockets 95, Mavs 94


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hitman</b>!
> This game should bring one of the highest ratings of the year to TNT. Dallas' and Yao's first non weekend night national television appearances and Barkley puckering up. Should be fun.
> 
> Anyway, this game will be great.
> ...


Moochie vs. Finley. Nah Cuttino maybe.

I'm looking forward to see how Eddie does against Dirk. If he has a good game against him I think his confidence will soar


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

The Dallas streak has to end some time... hopefully it will be against the Rockets.

Maybe Dirk will twist an ankle or something!

Bradly vs Ming will be a freak show!! YAO-BABY!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I forgot about something...Walt Williams playing against his old team, Najara, Griffen and Avery Johnson. The Mavs bench will have to win this one and I believe they will. Make that mrgin of victory 10 in favor of the Mavs. But Franchise will bust thier tail.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Cmon I know there are more Rockets fans then this! Clutch City Baby!!!TWO-ston!!!My 2nd Fav. Team in the NBA. Tell me something good!!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Tell me something good!!*
The Rockets are 6-3!!!!


----------

